# First Ever Actual Part Made



## RegisG

Well, today I machined my 1st "real" part that must be fairly accurate and work.   Bought a QCTP for my new lathe and it had a blank block base to be made to fit individual lathe.  It was thicker and wider with not T flanges.
It works and fits snugly without binding.  Here it is attached to the tool post.
View attachment 217975


Thanks for various helpful tips from this site.
Regis


----------



## Firestopper

Nicely done, your on your way. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## chips&more

You did goooooood!


----------



## BGHansen

Nice job!  Looks like a Grizzly of some sorts under your QCTP.

Bruce


----------



## gr8legs

Lookin' good! Nice job!

Stu


----------



## strantor

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Billh51

Looks like you did some nice work for your first project, congratulations.


----------



## FOMOGO

Came out really nice, good job. Mike


----------



## sanddan

That was my first project too. Good job!


----------



## rolffridh

Nice job!
Also my first real project in my old Atlas lathe. Milling on lathe!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegisG

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments. Yes Bruce that is a G0602 lathe.


----------



## rock_breaker

Well done! There is great satisfaction when a project looks good and works well.
Ray


----------



## umahunter

Nice job


----------



## FLguy

Your on your way. Never be afraid to try something. Just be as safe as you can be to your self and the machines you use and your going to have a lot of enjoyment for many projects to come. You did a quality looking 1st. project.


----------



## tweinke

I can agree the first project does feel good to complete and yours turned out well! Only one thing about this is now you need to start the second project!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

if that was your first project, then you'll do very well at anything you set your mind to!
nice work!!


----------



## Uglydog

My first several parts went to the scrap bin!!
Nicely done.

Daryl
MN


----------



## tweinke

Yup same here, sometimes I just make large pieces of metal into smaller pieces.


----------



## Silverbullet

There's a whole lot to learn , but always remember SAFTEY FIRST , SAFTEY glasses , no loose clothing necklace or rings. Be very vigilant , if you have kids keep them at a safe distance. Shiny chips are kids cut finger favorites. Your on your way to many happy  hours making and building projects. 
Nice job on the t nut , Ck out YouTube lots of Kool mods for your lathe and more.


----------

